# Engine wiring harness for E38



## Gdfella740 (Jan 9, 2019)

Greetings and Happy New Year one and all!

Need a little help/advice. 

My '96 740iL needs a new harness as per my mechanic. The current is triggering faults like crazy. The engine died last week and I've had one shipped from California. Mechanic advises that installing the current harness doesn't make sense with the new engine so here I am. Called a dozen salvage yards; checked eBay and called ECS TUNING. A new one from ECS is $1400+. That's more than the engine. Found one at a local yard but when they went to remove it - broken connectors! That cost me $375. Waiting for them to pull one from their second location but it won't be available till Friday. Meanwhile, my old engine is out and mechanic is waiting on this harness.

Need to buy one in decent shape from somewhere, fast. Any suggestions?


----------

